# effiicency question



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a 30 gallon electric water heater, it's a single element 110v unit.

Currently it has a 1500 watt element installed, if everything else remained the same, would switching to a 2000 watt element be more efficient?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What size breaker and wire gauge to the heater?? 

Is the model able to handle the increased wattage?? 

Sounds like you are looking for a quicker recovery. It's going to take the same amount of of energy to heat the water regardless of wattage......it just takes a little longer with the lower watts.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto Sabl. However if you mean saving money, then just lower the temperature.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Low flow shower heads. Added insulation to the tank. Those will save money.

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks all!
Maybe efficiency isn't the term I'm looking for.

But is faster heating the only result I will see from a 'hotter' element? 

low flow shower heads YUCK! It always seems that I take twice as long with a low flow as I do with a regular shower head.

I live in a rural area with plenty of water, 2 ponds and a creek on my property that feeds into a lake that has over 50 miles of shoreline within 1500 ft of my house, Too much water here! (fishing pole, big cup of coffee and a walk to the lake is my average morning!)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Quicker heating would be the only advantage. Don't forget what Sabl metioned. It might require other upgrades. In other words, unless you're running out and have to wait to shower, stay with what you have.


----------

